# Installing .bin files in Linuxmint Maya



## theubersmurf (Aug 18, 2012)

I've tried chmod +, file.bin, chmod a+x file.bin, and both with sudo...idk what's up with this, I cannot get this bin file to install. Anyone know of any changes to linuxmint that make installing .bin files different in linuxmint 13?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 18, 2012)

try to use #sh ./binary_files_with_bin_extension.bin


----------

